# Help - i think my Polyspilota griffinii is ill..i need some help fast



## macro junkie (Nov 3, 2007)

Polyspilota griffinii - The Griffin Mantis

its not eaten for 3 days.and nornally it eats every day.1 thing i have noticed is its ings have turned green and the mantis hasnt got much coulour to it...its dull..i got a bad fealing that its ill?heres pics..im very worried.its not its self.its stays in that spot for days..it only moves when i make it move..i dont get it?look at the 1st pics at 25th october its wings are fine..the look at the 2nd pic..im reall woprried now..  

last week







this week..


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 3, 2007)

iv been told shes about to shead


----------



## Malnra (Nov 3, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> iv been told shes about to shead


That is good news .. of sorts .. shedding can be a problem, but it is something that cannot be stopped.


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 3, 2007)

Yep, I think the teal color is just a marker that her wings will be green. (Whenever my P. Ocellata molt to adult, they are all teal where they are supposed to be green, and change over time.) Just spray once in a while for humidity, and she should be alright, as long as you don't disturb her while molting. It may be a good idea to stop handling her for now.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 3, 2007)

Yea, from your description of lethargy, not moving, not eating, etc. she is going to molt. Just leave her alone and don't prod her, she'll get into a position for molting soon and making her move can mess things up. Some mantids stop eating for several days before a molt, though 1-2 days is the most common, 3-5 days can be quite possible. No worries, keep us updated on how she does.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2007)

That mantis is going to shed to adult any day now. The wing buds are swollen which is a sure sign a molt is coming. There is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 3, 2007)

its great this forum..u guys know your stuff and u have put my mind at ease..il let u know how it goes..i put her in the dark..sinse then she has moved but still hasnt moulted..il let u know how it goes when i see somthing new..


----------



## joossa (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice pictures.  

Make sure to give her lots of vertical room for the shed.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 3, 2007)

hey i just looked at this pic i took with mpe-65..i didnt realize what the green was..look at these amazing pattens..is this nornall?


----------



## Red (Nov 3, 2007)

i think that yes, its normal, in P.ocellata's wing buds we could aprecciate the #9 in subadult stage. see that.

http://www.mantislegends.com/pseudoocella.JPG

Regards!


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 3, 2007)

That's not P. Ocellata. :lol: Don't worry, not much difference. Here is a pic of my PO subadult. All of mine had red "9s"


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 3, 2007)

Thats good! Now it looks like that first one is ready to shed. The wing buds tell it all.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 3, 2007)

im happy to do u guys that last night was a text book shead and all is well..it has wings..lol..pics coming up its only 3am here so il resize some in a bit..


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 3, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> im happy to do u guys that last night was a text book shead and all is well..it has wings..lol..pics coming up its only 3am here so il resize some in a bit..


Told you! The wings buds tell it all haha


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2007)

Hope she comes good for ya!


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 4, 2007)

thanks guys.

Click here to veiw full size Here






Click here to view full sizeHere


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 4, 2007)

Heh, congrats!


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I am sure you know now but everything was normal with that mantis. Before they molt to adult they all do that


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 4, 2007)

this is my 1st adult so i didnt know what to expect. thanks for the help..


----------



## Mantida (Nov 4, 2007)

She looks pretty with her wings.  

if possible find a male for her so we can start breeding this species


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 5, 2007)

mantida said:


> She looks pretty with her wings.  if possible find a male for her so we can start breeding this species


i dont like the breed..not at tall..imo there very boring..i want to breed the gaint asain mantis - man them things are so cool..they grow so big its amazing..and the flower mantis..i also have this one i got of graham called the the jade mantis..not sure how big these grow but so far im loving there colour,,it has lovley shades of pink..pic below of a baby..


----------

